# Intermediate Perspective on Lib Tech's TRS BTX



## FacePlanter (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm 5'9" and 140 pounds; I have ridden a total of six times. The first ride was on a rental, the next time was on a borrowed Capita then the next
three times were on my first board...a 2008 Burton Custom X 158 (bad advice and a sale price got me into it) with 2008 Burton Cartels. So. I would qualify myself as a solid intermediate. I've skated my whole life, have surfed a few times and skied for 15 years (I used to jump cornices, hit the double diamonds, basically, I could ski most of the terrain except the really big scary stuff). Most sports I pick up quickly and snowboarding was no exception. I feel I have to qualify
this to give my review a little believability without seeming like bragging. I learned to board in Whistler, BC and have hit some of the other BC mountains but
this Lib Tech review will be based on conditions from Squaw Valley, California on Sunday April 26th 2009. Enough about me.

The board. 2008/2009 Lib Tech 154 TRS BTX (with MTX) with '08 Burton Cartels. Seemed really soft sitting in my living room comparing it to the Custom X but
once on the mountain it never felt like a noodle. I started the day at 9am first lift on the Gold Coast Express and the intermediate runs were icy corn rows. The TRS handled it beautifully. The X had Stainless Steel edges and bit hard when aggressive but on ice would slip out and kind of get away from you if not concentrating 100 percent. With the TRS it felt normal turning on ice, in other words, I didn't feel I had to adjust to riding on ice. And because of the reverse camber I never felt an edge catch (in fact I'm sure it saved me from a monumental crash when tucking through the flats). The day was mostly cloudy so by 10am-ish the snow was perfect dry fluff; not the normal wet spring conditions. 

On these runs the board was very quick edge to edge, held a carve nicely (never washed out) and never chattered even over bumpy icy parts. Carrying speed through
flats I felt more comfortable leaning back a bit and riding on edge whereas the X I could ride flat. I think the banana tech saved me once because when I was 
trying to ride flat I hit some bumpy grooves that sent the board sideways, bringing the tail around but I was able to lean back and catch myself and go into a 
heel turn. 

Feeling more comfortable on the TRS I moved to Siberian Express which had an "advanced only" section at the top. It was smooth but steep and the TRS felt solid.
Carrying speed thru steep stuff was easy on the board, just a little precarious because of the length: 154. I know the 157 TRS is a notch stiffer so this combined
with the length would probably eliminate the instability. This lift and run combo has a couple sections where you need to carry speed so I tucked, leaned back,
rode on edge and bombed the run to avoid having to hike uphill. Again, no chatter or noodle like qualities.

Moving on to 11:30ish. Shirley Lake Express. Short but fun true intermediate runs. No moguls, just semi steep. This board was an absolute blast to ride here.
Toe and heel turns were effortless; carving was intuitive. This is the board I should have purchased from the beginning. It feels forgiving enough to learn on
but firm enough to progress on. The base is fast but nowhere near what the Custom X was but this can be a good thing for beginners and intermediates such as 
myself. It had a fresh hot wax from the local shop I purchased it from and carried speed well when you wanted it, again, different from the X which was just
flat out fast everywhere all the time. The TRS felt nimble and I always felt like I was in control rather than the board taking me somewhere. 

I stayed on this side of the mountain until around 3pm and by this time the snow was typical wet grabby spring stuff. When trying to be aggressive in this snow
the nose felt a little soft for my taste but no board is perfect, right? I decided to take a couple runs thru a small terrain park and try some jumps. There are
about four jumps in a row about three and a half feet tall. The first run thru I got about 3 inches off the ground (need more speed!) the second run I got about three feet of air over a ten foot distance. The TRS flexed nicely on this second run going over the jumps but landed solid each time. I was beat by this time and called it a day. 

On the traverse down to the parking lot (Mountain Run) I tried riding switch. It was easy to go goofy foot on the TRS without catching an edge and, obviously, easy to switch back to regular without having to jump or hop 180. The TRS has a centered stance and with the 154 length felt great everywhere I went. I guess that's why they call it the Total Ripper Series. I hope this helps someone; this is my first review of a snowboard but I felt this board needed praise. Needless to say I was bummed at the bottom; my season is now over. So, from an intermediate's perspective the 08/09 Lib Tech TRS BTX/MTX is a solid performer and one that I would buy again.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice review!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

*Very accurate description.*



v-verb said:


> Nice review!!:thumbsup:


I demoed a 159 trs btx at heavenly back in January. Very nice machine. I ended up getting an NS Legacy-R 163 because I got a great deal and it is a very similar riding board.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty good review. The TRS is never going to feel like a noodle. The skate banana is the noodle board. I would say don't go up to a 157 if you're 140lbs unless you're just in deep powder all day long. 

The TRS BTX is the board I pull out for deeper powder days. It's a bit stiffer than my banana (what isn't).


----------



## FacePlanter (Apr 15, 2009)

*A Follow Up Review*

So my second time on the Lib Tech TRS BTX/MTX 154 was last week at Whistler, BC.

Very icy conditions with crud in the morning on some intermediate runs on the Solar
Coaster and Jersey Cream chairlifts but the board was so predictable in these 
conditions that I could ride fearlessly.

Later in the day the sun loosened up the ice to make it packed yet forgiving
groomers on the 7th Heaven chairlift; the board was a blast bombing down 
intermediate runs again, however, I think due to the size of the board and
the reverse camber it felt a little unstable at speed. Also, the board allows
you nice long sweeping turns at speed but if you need to cut quickly while in
your carve it seems the board pushes out a bit I guess because you only have 
contact between your bindings giving less leverage to bite. I found myself
riding the front of the board to help get the board planted.

I did notice when going from one side of the mountain to the other via cat tracks
I found it difficult to hold an edge and track a straight line with this board. 
Again, I believe it's the small amount of the board contacting the snow because of the 
reverse camber. It slowed me down considerably unless I tucked and really put
pressure directly underfoot. 

Lastly, at lunch I noticed an inch long chip below my left boot. Not sure how this
happened but the threads underneath the top sheet are cut and exposed. I'll have
to epoxy this to seal the core up. 

I still absolutely love this board and feel it's rewards outshine it's shortcomings.
I'm worried about the longevity of it but will ride it happily until I destroy it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

*Trs Btx*

Hey while on the subjuct of the TRS BTX 2010 im concerned with the sizeing can you guys help me out? im 5'10 or 11 and 170lbs an right now i ride an 07 burton dominant 156. i wanna know what size i should move to i have heard you can down size 3cm with a BTX so should i grab the 154 or should i keep a little bigger of a board and get the 157. i ride all mountain, i hit boxes some rails big kickers and i hit the back country and try and get fresh powder when i can in arizona which lately has been really good! any advice will help thanks!


----------

